# Research Says Your Dog Only Thinks About Himself



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> Yes, dogs are our companions – but the ones we own may also may be selfish. Research says that companion pooches are most likely selfish dogs.
> 
> Surely you’ve seen this before. You go to a friend’s house and all your friend’s dog wants to do is play with the toys he brings you. When you stop throwing the ball or toy to the dog, he finds someone else to play with and acts as if you didn’t exist. That’s a selfish dog.
> 
> ...


Read more about Research Says Your Dog Only Thinks About Himself at PetGuide.com.


----------

